# Zivan NG1- Want to replace temp probe w/ resistor.



## bgeery (Oct 17, 2011)

I converted my GEM car to lithium and had my charger reprogrammed to charge lithium. However, the temp probe is still effecting the voltage settings I make.

My first two simple attempts to disable the temp compensation failed. The charger will throw error if I try to just disconnect the probe or if I just short the contacts together.

I cut off the probe end and measured the resistance at about 38.5K Ohms. It will swing +/- about 2K Ohms with temperature change.

I ordered a Metal Film Resistor, 1/8watt, 38.6K Ohms, .1%, 10ppm temperature stable resistor to replace the temp probe. However the charger still throws an error with the resister in place of the temp probe, and I can't figure out why it's not working as expected. Any ideas?


----------

